# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  banggai cardinalfish breading

## plankton

i got a breading pair of someone shutting down there tank
had them for about a 2 mths now and today was having a look at the male
and his mouth is full of eggs so fingers cross that he spits the juvenile fish near my spikey sea urchin
sorry about the pics every time i got closer he turn his back to me bloody fish  :lol:

----------


## Timo

Wow best of luck with them. Think they carry the eggs for about 20-30 days in there mouth of hand.

----------


## Gary R

Nice one simon and good luck with them, keep us updated  :shockfish:

----------


## plankton

just had a look today and i think hes munched them doh maybe next time

----------


## Gary R

:Frown:  what a shame was hoping to see some good pictures of them as well, like you said next time simon  :Wink:

----------


## Timo

> just had a look today and i think hes munched them doh maybe next time


If you have other fish in the tank they tend to attack the male with the eggs in his mouth. If this happens they they can spit them out and leg it unfortunately  the other fish then eat all the unguarded eggs floating around. Best luck for next time though i is just down to luck sometimes.

----------


## Anne

Aw nice one simon .... just shows what can be done  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

Fish Breeder Coral Dynamics, In One of our batches of Bangaii Cardinals Hatching from the egg tumbler;

----------


## plankton

how cool is that 

nice find timo

----------


## plankton

came home today and found this wee little fellow

----------


## Nicky M

How lovely! How small is he? Is that the only one you've seen?

----------


## plankton

> How lovely! How small is he? Is that the only one you've seen?



its very small put it this way ideal food size for other fish  :lol: 

i think there was more but my trigger got to them because when i came home trigger was at urchin and gave urchin spikes a bit of a trim on oneside
it was only when lights came on i saw the little fellow

but its cool watching the little fellow swim in and out of the spikes of the urchin 
just hope now my banggais have had babes they will doit again fingers crossed

----------

